# I need help from a traditional archer (long bows)



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm a teacher at Yale High School (in the thumb) looking for traditional archers to help with a demonstration booth for a festival we are putting on this spring.

We were looking for individuals who can show how to make as well as shooting demonstrations of long bows of the Rennaisance time period...anyone out there be interested??? Anyone I could contact???

Thanks for any and all help...


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Try posting to the traditional archery forum!

BD


----------

